# Zapco PEQ



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

Zapco PEQ equalizer after re-cap and all sliders replaced.


----------



## Rog B (Sep 24, 2021)

Do the sliders pop right out?


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

Rog B said:


> Do the sliders pop right out?


What do you mean? thay are soldered into the board


----------



## Jeepcruiser (12 mo ago)

twinimage said:


> Zapco PEQ equalizer after re-cap and all sliders replaced.
> [/QUOTEwhere can I get the input trimpots adjusters? Do you know the part numbers? There are two trimpots. Please let me know


----------



## Jeepcruiser (12 mo ago)

Do you happen to know the part number of the input gain trimpots? can you share it please?

Thank you.


----------

